# Black Ice ?



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Anybody know whats going on with the guy who does it? My bookmark for his website says "disabled". I googled and ended up at the same disabled website. Any info would be appreciated- I have 2 pistols I want to send to him.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Huh, who are you talking about?? Somebody named Black Ice?? Never heard of him..:smt033


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Baldy said:


> Huh, who are you talking about?? Somebody named Black Ice?? Never heard of him..:smt033


I cannot remember the guys name but he had a business that applied Teflon ( black ice ) to rifles and pistols. Really made a nice looking piece as well as being totally corrosion proof. I have since sold it but I had a rifle I had him do and it was awesome looking. I'll dig around and see if I can find an old pic.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

tropicmaster said:


> My bookmark for his website says "disabled". I googled and ended up at the same disabled website.


That usually means he didn't pay his bill with the hosting Company, or exceeded the bandwidth limit, or he has gone out of business.

How long ago did you send the rifle to him?

edit: Google has a cached page (dated May 15th so it was working 2 weeks ago) from the site with the address and phone number:

OUR ADDRESS:
1916 NORTH 300 WEST
SPANISH FORK, UTAH 84660
801-361-6388


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> That usually means he didn't pay his bill with the hosting Company, or exceeded the bandwidth limit, or he has gone out of business.
> 
> How long ago did you send the rifle to him?
> 
> ...


Thats the guy, I remember the town name being pretty unusual. Thanks man!


----------

